# Finally got the boost gauge figured out



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like it should be centered of have another gauge on the other side. Looks imbalanced. Seems like a clean install though...Nice job.

How easy it to remove/can you still access the fuse panel?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I plan on putting air/fuel next to it, and it pulls out just as easy. It’s attached to the fuse panel with wires going through the hand hole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah clean install! You think it'll be functional down there though? I feel like I'd like it in my field of vision while driving.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I’m pretty tall, I sit far back where it’s just a glance, and just to see where it’s at when I am curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd want it up in the A-pillar, but...nobody makes a pillar with pods for the 2nd gen, so...that's a pretty good spot to put it that looks clean.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

They don’t make it for the pillar due to the airbags in them. They don’t want the liability of a gauge is propelled by airbag into your face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> They don’t make it for the pillar due to the airbags in them. They don’t want the liability of a gauge is propelled by airbag into your face
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, just because there's only 4 models years of car, and no high performance version. There's no market. Plenty of cars with roof bags have had pillars. Including Gen1 Cruze and Cobalts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is my Gen I. You can just see the airbag behind the pillar cover in the second pic.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Nah, just because there's only 4 models years of car, and no high performance version. There's no market. Plenty of cars with roof bags have had pillars. Including Gen1 Cruze and Cobalts.


Well, I mean, technically the 1st gen only had like 5.5 model years, and the gauge pillar was out within the first few years.

For whatever reason, the aftermarket for the 2nd gen just simply didn't seem to exist to the extent of the 1st gen at all. It's quite odd, honestly.

But yeah, absolutely nothing to do with the pillar bag.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, just because there's only 4 models years of car, and no high performance version. There's no market. Plenty of cars with roof bags have had pillars. Including Gen1 Cruze and Cobalts.
> ...


Well it's more to do with quantity of production than just model years...I didn't articulate my thoughts fully. There's a **** ton more Gen1s than gen2s.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Well it's more to do with quantity of production than just model years...I didn't articulate my thoughts fully. There's a **** ton more Gen1s than gen2s.


Ah yes, that there are. A _lottttttttt_ more, like literally double sold in the US alone.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah Chevy removed the "performance parts" section on their website for the cruze and I think the aftermarket followed suit around the same time. And now with it discontinued there is no reason for an aftermarket manufacturer to invest the time and money developing parts for our cars. 

I think there's enough out there though to make a pretty potent hot hatch though. I kind of like not having a million options too like a civic or something because then it's easier to diagnose and repair.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah Chevy removed the "performance parts" section on their website for the cruze and I think the aftermarket followed suit around the same time. And now with it discontinued there is no reason for an aftermarket manufacturer to invest the time and money developing parts for our cars.
> 
> I think there's enough out there though to make a pretty potent hot hatch though. I kind of like not having a million options too like a civic or something because then it's easier to diagnose and repair.


I love my Redline HB. I get compliments all the time, it's stock. People don't have any idea what it is.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah right on! I feel the same way. Mine isn't a redline but it was almost everything I was looking for when I started searching. And I only have modest plans for it since it's my daily driver. I don't wanna do anything too crazy


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

The performance parts aren’t on the Chevy website, but they are on gm parts direct, select your make/model/year, select the accessories tab and scroll down a little to performance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I'd want it up in the A-pillar, but...nobody makes a pillar with pods for the 2nd gen, so...that's a pretty good spot to put it that looks clean.


This guy has one on his Gen2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxy6Ar3xWnI


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That looks like the screw-on style. The ZZP pillars are molded in the same color/grain as the factory pillar, so they are a perfect match to the vehicle.


----------

